# Cost to remove old glued down carpet



## Black Hat

I've been asked to bid on a 4500 sq' flooring job. The existing flooring is very thin carpet that was glued to a concrete floor.
My question is - does anyone have a ballpark figure for the 'removal' part of this job - Is .50 a sq' reasonable? 
This is a non-profit and they are trying to save money - does anyone know any kind of flooring that could be laid directly on top?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Search "How Much". Seriously. Nice introduction also.


----------



## Black Hat

Thanks - I'm new to the site so maybe I'm missing the proper 'search' box - but the search I used yielded no results.


----------



## rusty baker

Prices are different everywhere. $2.00 sq yd here.


----------



## finaltouchfloor

I made the mistake of under bidding a glue-down carpet demo. There was this green glue that was still tacky that would rip your shoes off if you walk on it. 

It took 3 big guys with vicegrips to demo 6" strips to get it up. Luckly we just laid a laminate over the glue. The pad stucks very well. It took 2.5 days to get up 1100 sq. 

Do the math


----------



## Floorwizard

they make large machines just for this job.
If you don't need this machine then the price is low
if you do need it, the price is high

that's about all we can be sure of


----------



## Black Hat

I was thinking we would cut into 18" - 36" strips and try to rip it up.


----------



## Taranis

hmmm


http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/great-wall-china-charity-64286/


----------



## Black Hat

Ok - thanks for the input everybody. Bid is in at .50. Life's a gamble


----------



## AJAX

I'd tell the customer it's T&M. We did a job where carpet was glued to concrete, ends up it was wall carpet and was a *****! had to rent a power floor scraper and took 2 guys all day for 600sq/ft!


----------



## JK Floors

Black Hat said:


> Ok - thanks for the input everybody. Bid is in at .50. Life's a gamble


I hope that carpet comes up nice and easy. Think about cutting the carpt into 2 inch strips. You ever had to do that? Not fun. I've never done large glue-down tear-ups, only small ones, so i don't have the experience with machines. Glue-down tear-ups are unpredictable. You ever have the concrete or floor leveler come up with the rug? That's not fun either. I hate gambling at work. I try to save that for the poker table.


----------



## q&aflooring

THERE IS MACHINE CALLED A TEREOUT MACHINE DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN RENT ON OR NOT WHERE YOURE AT BUT CAN MAKE THE JOB GO 20 TIMES FASTER:thumbup:


----------



## jamestrd

I would do a test spot somewhere.. ask if you can rip some..see how it goes.
depening on the floor spec, what you need to do after needs to be considered..floating would be the cheapest way out..

don't get caught with your pants down..glued down carpet can come right up, or be a nightmare..we have had both..

estimate your time and manpower. I.e, 2 guys 2 days and what that would normally generate. again, same crew..how much install would they do in the same time?/ its the same ;labor and manpower, so the cost generated should equate the same..dont matter if a monkey could do it


----------



## soxfan

Grip it and rip it. I'd suggest cutting it in the widest strips 1 guy can tear up comfortably. You'll find it easier to cut with the grain than against. The machine's a waste of money. If the size of the strips makes it prohibitive to just tear out look into a chemical glue solvent. I've had great success with a product called Detach. You mix it with water, spray it on the carpet and let it sit for a few hours or overnight. At the very least it'll make the bond much weaker, sometimes it ends up leaving the carpet coming up like it was never glued at all. Just be sure to follow the instructions so you get rid of all the residue so it doesn't end up wrecking the new floor.


----------



## Floordude

Buy one of theseI












and a couple of these











You will thank me later!!!


----------



## astor

Floordude said:


> Buy one of theseI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will thank me later!!!


I am sure he will not find those in favorite grocery store aisle.Would be nice if you give a link.
I found it thanks to Taylor label..http://www.taylortools.com/


----------



## Floordude

astor said:


> I am sure he will not find those in favorite grocery store aisle.Would be nice if you give a link.
> I found it thanks to Taylor label..http://www.taylortools.com/



Taylor, Crain, Roberts and Gunlach, all make the pulling vises. The other big tool, is called a Jack Rabbit carpet puller.:thumbup:


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Black Hat said:


> Ok - thanks for the input everybody. Bid is in at .50. Life's a gamble


Good luck Black, most tear ups I've done have been a bi#ch!

Usually end up tearing 2 or 3 inch strips then spend a lot of time on cleaning up the glue.


----------



## XanadooLTD

OMG, i finally am the first to give you a big fat TREE FIDDY... Welcome to the club


----------



## pehsa76

wouldn't mind an update on that tear-out job you bid at .50 sq.yd.


----------

